# Finished my spin!



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

It will take me a minute to post all the photos, so hang in ....Back in Dec 2017, I posted this with a question on the best way to spin. Well, I chose to divide it in two and chain ply. Well, now it is finished. I intend to make a Celtic Knot scarf.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely yarn.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Very nice. But I don't understand. The first picture, of the roving, doesn't look anything like the rest of the pictures. There's tons of white and very little brown in the roving but that isn't what shows up in any of the other pictures--it's just the opposite. I love the finished colors better but just wondered how that came about. Have you been spinning long? You do amazing work. I love to do Navajo plying--never any leftover singles.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

crivitz said:


> Very nice. But I don't understand. The first picture, of the roving, doesn't look anything like the rest of the pictures. There's tons of white and very little brown in the roving but that isn't what shows up in any of the other pictures--it's just the opposite. I love the finished colors better but just wondered how that came about. Have you been spinning long? You do amazing work. I love to do Navajo plying--never any leftover singles.


No, I don't have much experience. But, I do look at Paradise Fiber's Ravelry site and the Tour de Fleece site to learn from the photos posted.

As I was pulling the fibers, I tried to pull the white up with the color so there would not be so much white. Also, with chain plying, I could pull the chain loop pretty big to pull any light spots in with the color I was plying it with. This meat that their might be one leg of the chain with white and two with color which makes it look like a lighter section of color.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really pretty. Thanks for explaining how you did it because I was also wondering about the white. It is neat how colors can be manipulated during the plying process.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That turned out :sm24:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. You did good. I love your spindles. That will make a wonderful Celtic knot scarf. Thanks for explaining your spin technique.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> No, I don't have much experience. But, I do look at Paradise Fiber's Ravelry site and the Tour de Fleece site to learn from the photos posted. As I was pulling the fibers, I tried to pull the white up with the color so there would not be so much white. Also, with chain plying, I could pull the chain loop pretty big to pull any light spots in with the color I was plying it with. This meat that their might be one leg of the chain with white and two with color which makes it look like a lighter section of color.


Good spin! Thanks for explaining how you controlled the whiteness of your spin. :sm02:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Amazing! I am totally in love with the colors. Can't wait to see this knitted.


----------



## LewzOurselves (Oct 19, 2017)

Ooo very nice!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful yarn. It is very interesting to spin with sections of white for effect. I have been spinning a braid with a lot of white and love the effect it gives. It was a fun revelation for both myself and the woman who dyed the roving.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Did you do all of that on a drop spindle? I have a favorite 3D printed Turkish drop spindle that I take with me when I want something to do besides knitting & I can’t have my Eel wheel with me. As to Navajo (chain) plying... I have used my leftover singles to practice Navajo plying. I think I’m getting better, but it is a slow process. It is easier for me to do a two ply with the wheel and because I’m so cheap that I squeak when I walk, I prefer making two ply because I get more yardage than with a Navajo ply which is essentially a 3 ply.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your yarn is exquisite!

Hazel


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I love the rounded effect of a Navajo ply, but it really does take practice to keep from overspinning. I have to set aside time and make certain there are no distractions so that I can slow down and do it correctly.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for explaining how you did the white parts of the yarn. It is really pretty.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome yarn


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, I, for one, am impressed!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Chain plying = Navajo plying?


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

shepherd said:


> Chain plying = Navajo plying?


I don't know, but I did chain ply on my Navajo style spindle
:sm09:


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> Did you do all of that on a drop spindle? I have a favorite 3D printed Turkish drop spindle that I take with me when I want something to do besides knitting & I can't have my Eel wheel with me. As to Navajo (chain) plying... I have used my leftover singles to practice Navajo plying. I think I'm getting better, but it is a slow process. It is easier for me to do a two ply with the wheel and because I'm so cheap that I squeak when I walk, I prefer making two ply because I get more yardage than with a Navajo ply which is essentially a 3 ply.


Yes, it was all done on that little Turkish spindle. It is my favorite spindle. That being said. Watch for more exciting spindles to come. I have been very very bad and ordered not one, not two, but 4 new spindles this week. I ordered the 3-D printed Turkish as an add on (since I was already paying shipping, right?) to a special order of 3-D printed dealgan spindles (I want for spinning while walking). And a beautiful piece of art work spindle from Mirkwood arts that I saw on Tour De Fleece.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Being a Southwestern girl, I learned it as Navajo plying. My Navajo friends tell me it is a thing and it is used in ceremonies. The PC version is chain plying.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

spins2knit said:


> I love the rounded effect of a Navajo ply, but it really does take practice to keep from overspinning. I have to set aside time and make certain there are no distractions so that I can slow down and do it correctly.


Over spinning is what I do on all accounts. I guess I am just wound too tight. I use the Navajo spindle to try to help keep myself from over spinning on the ply, but I override my good intentions and spin tight any how.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Your yarn is exquisite!
> 
> Hazel


Thank you.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful yarn!!! Hope you post pictures of your finished project. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I love your yarn and the fact that you made it all on spindles. Excellent excellent job!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That’s lovely. I’m always fascinated by the before an after.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW - what a beautiful result!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Really beautiful job!


----------

